# البخور في المسيحية



## النهيسى (15 يوليو 2011)

*البخور في  المسيحية                            الأب متى المسكين

منقول


 * * فصعد دخان البخور مع صلوات القديسين "**




*( رؤيا 4:8 )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* " لتستقم صلاتي كالبخور أمامك "*( مزمور 2:414  )
* " فتنسم الرب رائحة الرضى "*(  تكوين 21:8 )
* " لأنه من مشرق الشمس إلى مغربها اسمي عظيم بين الأمم وفي كل مكان يُقرّب  لاسمي بخور وتقدمة طاهرة ، لأن اسمي عظيم بين الأمم قال رب الجنود "*( ملوك1 11:1 )
* " ما دام الملك في مجلسه أفاح نارديني رائحته "* ( نشيد الأنشاد  12:1 )
للبخور  قيمة عملية في الصلاة ، لذلك أمر الرب *موسى* أن يقدّم في العبادة اليومية  بخورا" طيبا" يحرقه على المذبح من ذهب في مجمرة من ذهب فقال له :
* " تصنع مذبحا" لإيقاد البخور ... تغشيه بذهب نقي سطحه وحيطانه حواليه وقرونه ،  وتصنع له إكليلا" من ذهب حواليه ... يوقد عليه هارون بخورا" عطرا" كل صباح ... وفي  العشية يوقده بخورا" دائما" أمام* *الرب في أجيالكم " .* (  خروج 30: 1-10 )
وقال الرب *لموسى* :
* " خذ لك أعطارا" ميعة وأظفار وقنة عطرة ولبانا" نقيا" ، تكون أجزاء متساوية فتصنعها  بخورا" عطرا" صنعة العطار مملحا" نقيا" مقدسا" ، وتسحق منه ناعما" وتجعل منه قدام  الشهادة في خيمة الاجتماع حيث اجتمع بك " .*( خروج  34:30-36 )
وأمر الرب أن لا يُقدم بخور إلى أحد سواه فجعله  قدسا" له :
* " قدس الأقداس يكون عندكم والبخور الذي تصنعه على مقاديره لا تصنعوا  لأنفسكم ، يكون عندك مقدسا" للرب ، كل من صنع مثله ليشمه يقطع من شعبه " .*( خروج 30:  36-38 )
لذلك صارت رائحة *البخور* دائما" مقترنة بالشعور بوجود الله ، توحي إلى  الإنسان بحلوله .
فبمجرد أن تفوح رائحة البخور تبتهج النفس وتتهلل الحواس الداخلية إيذانا" للشعور  بالوجود في حضرة الله ، وكأنما رائحة البخور الزكية هي رائحة الرب كما يقول سفر  نشيد الأنشاد :
* " ما دام الملك في مجلسه أفاح نارديني رائحته "*( نشيد الأنشاد  12:1 )
لذلك حينما  يستنشق الإنسان رائحة البخور تمتد النفس في تأملها بحواسها الداخلية نحو الله لتنعم  برائحة صفاء الأبدية .
هكذا الله بتحننه لم يحرم الإنسان من استخدام حواسه الظاهرة في الامتداد بها لسبق  تذوق أنعام الخلوم .
كم  من نفس متعبة دخلت الكنيسة فسرت فيها موجة من الهدوء حينما غشيتها سحابة البخور  المقدس المتصاعد من المجمرة في يد الكاهن .
كم  من نفس مرتبكة بهموم هذه الحياة أحست برفعة خاصة حينما تابعت حلقات البخور وهي  ترتفع صاعدة نحو السماء .
وإن كانت العين الساذجة لا ترى في البخور إلا مجرد دخان طيب الرائحة تختفي حلقاته  في الهواء ، إلا أن عين النفس المكشوفة التي وهبت روح التأمل تراه صاعدا" حتى  السماء محملا" بصلوات القديسين ترفعه أيدي جماهير الملائكة المقدسين بتهليل وتسبيح  :
* " وجاء ملاك آخر ووقف عند المذبح ومعه مجمرة من ذهب وأعطيَ بخورا" كثيرا" لكي يقدمه  مع صلوات القديسين جميعهم على مذبح الذهب الذي أمام العرش فصعد دخان البخور مع  صلوات القديسين من يد الملاك أمام الرب " .*(  رؤيا 8: 3 و 4 )
* لمحة تاريخية عن البخور في العبادة :*
كان لترتيب الله لاستخدام *البخور* في العهد القديم مكانة أولى وعظمى في  العبادة الطقسية ، وكعمل روحي صميمي يشرح ويعبّر عن روح الصلاة والانسكاب وتقديم  أفخر ما لدى الإنسان لله بسرور وشكر ورضى ، وتقدمة *البخور* لا ترمز في حد  ذاتها إلا إلى الصلاة الشكرية لله .
وبتحول العبادة من العهد القديم إلى العهد الجديد لم يتحول مفهوم تقديم *البخور*  في الصلاة كصلاة ، بل بقي كما هو يعبّر عن العلاقة الأساسية التي تربط الإنسان  بالله .
أما الذي دعا بعض علماء الطقوس ونقّادها إلى الشك في استخدام البخور في الكنيسة في  القرون الأربعة الأولى معتمدين في شكّهم على عدم ورود أي تفصيلات في كتابات الآباء  عن هذا الطقس أو أي ذكر واضح للبخور واستخدامه في العبادة ، فهذا الشك لا ينبني على  أساس للأسباب التالية :
* أولاً:
*لأن من الأمور المعروفة لدارسي التقليد الكنسي أنه كان ممنوعاً ومحرّماً  تحريماً قاطعاً كتابة أية تفصيلات عن كافة الأسرار الكنسية حتى لا يطلّع عليها  الوثنيون ويتخذونها مجالاً للطعن والتشكيك ، حتى أن الموعوظين المتقدمين للمعمودية  لم يكن يجوز لهم أن يُلقنوا أي شيء عن سر العماد حتى إلى ما قبل عمادهم بليلة واحدة  فقط ، وظل هذا التقليد سائداً وسارياً حلى القرن الرابع ، لذلك كان من الطبيعي أن  تخلو كتابات الآباء من ذكر البخور بالتفصيل .
* ثانيـاً :
*كل  التفصيلات عن الأسرار وشرحها وممارستها كانت ضمن التقليد الشفهي السري في الكنيسة ،  وكان لا يجوز تسليمها إلا للمؤمنين فقط ، وكانت تُلقن بالفم والممارسة تلقيناً  فردياً وليس جماعياً ، وكان يؤخذ عهد على المؤمن أن لا يبوح بهذه الأسرار أبداً ،  لذلك ظل طقس *البخور* سارياً ومستمراً دون أن يكون للشعب أو العلمانيين على  وجه العموم أي معرفة خاصة بتفصيلاته لأنها كانت لا تُسلَّم إلا للكهنة فقط باعتباره  أنه يدخل في سر الكهنوت .
* ثالثـاً :
*بخوص ذكر استخدام البخور في العبادة داخل الكنيسة عثرنا على شهادات آبائية واضحة من  القرون الثلاثة الأولى تثبت أن البخور كان مستخدماً في الكنيسة ، ونحن نقدمها  للقارئ كما يلي :
1-عند تولي القديس *ديمتريوس الأول الكرّام* البطريرك الإسكندري الثاني عشر  (191-224 م ) الخلافة المرقسية وكان ذلك عام ( 191 ) ميلادية تذمّر الشعب لكونه  متزوجاً فأوحى إليه الملاك أن يثبت للشعب بتوليته ، فأخذ المجمرة ( المبخرة ) وهي  متقدة ناراً وقلبها مع *بخورها* في كمّه وكمّ زوجته وطافا البيعة كلها أمام  المؤمنين دون أن يحترق قماشهما ، فهدأ الشعب ومجد الله وعلم أنه مستحق بالفعل  لكرامة البطريركية ، وفي هذه القصة المدونة في المخطوطات القديمة في " *تاريخ  البطاركة* " ما يؤيد استخدام *البخور* في الطقس الكنسي .
2-  في الكتاب المعروف باسم " *تعاليم الرسل* " من مدونات القرن الرابع الذي يحتوي  على جزء هام من مدونات القرن الثاني والمنسوب إلى يهود الإسكندرية المتنصرين (  الثيرابيوتا ) تحتوي الترجمة العربية له على تعاليم الرسل مضافاً إليها ترتيب  الخدمة الكنسية في أوقاته المعينة ، وفيه نصَّ على أنه كان على الأسقف أن *يبخر*  الهيكل بنفسه أما الكاهن *فيبخر* البيعة ، فمهما قيل بأن هذا الطقس أُضيف على  المخطوطات في القرن الرابع فهذا مجرد ظن لا يؤيده أي برهان ، ومعروف أن التقليد  الكنسي استلمه الرهبان في مصر منذ بدايته ولم يحيد عن حدوده ، وكان من المستحيل  إدخال طقس كامل برمته كطقس رفع *بخور* الصباح والمساء داخل الكنيسة بعد مرور  ثلاثة أو أربعة قرون من تداول التقليد بدون قرار مجمعي أو تدخل سلطان إلهي واضح ،  فهذا يعتبر أمراً محالاً .
3-  مما لا شك فيه أن الكنائس لم تكن في مجموعها في درجة واحدة من النضوج الطقسي  وترتيباته ، فالكنائس التقليدية القديمة التي كانت نواتها كثرة اليهود المتنصرين  مثل مصر ، بدأ التقليد الطقسي فيها قوياً ناضجاً منذ أول يوم ، أما الكنائس التي  كانت نواتها كثرة من الوثنيين والفلاسفة مثل شمال أفريقيا فقد ظل الطقس فيها  بدائياً ضعيفاً حتى نهاية القرن الرابع ، أي زمن التحام الكنائس جميعها بواسطة  قوانين المجامع .
4-  لذلك نجد أن غالبية الرجال الكنسيين الذين لم يهتموا بالبخور واتقدوا استخدامه  كانوا من الوثنيين والفلاسفة المتنصرين مثل *أثيناغوراس وترتليان وكليمندوس  الإسكندري وارنوبيوس ولكتانيوس وأوغسطينوس* ، ولكن هذا لا يعني على الإطلاق أن  كنائسهم لم يكن فيها رفع *بخور* .
5-  ولكن حتى ومن بين هؤلاء الفلاسفة المنكرين لأهمية البخور في العبادة ، هناك من نجده  يميل إلى تحليل قيمة البخور تحليلاً فلسفياً كشيء ذي أهمية ، مثل *ترتليان*  سنة ( 198 م ) الذي يقول :
" ولكن إذا كانت رائحة المكان غير مناسبة فأنا أضطر أن أحرق شيئاً من اللبان العربي  ولكن ليس بالكيفية والهيئة التي يقدّم بها للأوثان " .
كذلك يقول هذا العلامة الفيلسوف مقارناً بين العبادة المسيحية والعبادة الوثنية :
" فإن كنا لاحقاً لا نشتري البخور ، وإن كانت بلاد العرب تشتكي بسبب هذا ،  فالسبائيون  ( جنوب بلاد العرب ) يشهدون بأن معظم تجارتهم الهامة هي (  بخور من نوع آخر غير اللبان العربي المستخدم للأوثان  ) يستنزفها المسيحيون في دفن موتاهم أكثر مما يستخدمها الوثنيون في التبخير للآلهة  " .
والملاحظ أن هؤلاء الفلاسفة الذين من أصل وثني يحاولون جميعاً بأقصى جهدهم أن  يتساموا فوق الطقس الكنسي ليحولوه إلى روحيات مجردة ، وهذا لسبب لا يخفى عن الباحث  وهو عقدة الطقس الوثني الذي كانوا رازخين تحت أعبائه ، فنسمع مثلاً في لغة * كليمندوس الإسكندري* سنة ( 192 ) ميلادية ما يفيد أنه يحاول إلغاء المفهوم  الطقسي بأكمله عند قوله :
" إن المذبح المقدس الحقيقي هو النفس البارة ، والبخور الحقيقي هو الصلاة المقدسة "  .
"  فإذا قال البعض أن الكاهن الأعظم ، الرب ، يقدم لله بخوراً طيباً ورائحةً لذيذةً  فليتهم لا يتوهمون أن هذا يعني أن الرب يقدم الذبيحة والرائحة اللذيذة كبخور ، بل  ليتهم يعلمون أن الرب يقدم على المذبح ( السمائي ) هبة المحبة المقبولة  ورائحة الروح العطرة " .
فهل يُفهم من ذلك أن كنيسة شمال أفريقيا التي كان يخدم فيها *ترتليان* لم يكن  فيها مذبح أو هيكل أو صلاة *بخور* طقسية ؟؟..
6-  وهناك شهادة صريحة لطقس رفع *البخور* في كتابات *ديونيسيوس الأريوباغي*  التي يقطع العلماء بانها من مدونات ما قبل سنة ( 500 م ) إن لم يكن قبل ذلك بكثير ،  تقول :
* " أما الأسقف فعندما ينتهي من الصلاة المقدسة على المذبح الإلهي يبدأ التبخير عليه  ثم يدور دورة كاملة حول المكان المقدس كله " . * 
فهل يصف  القديس *ديونيسيوس* بهذه الكلمات طقساً حديثاً في الكنيسة اخترعوه في أيامه أم  طقساً مستقراً في الكنيسة منذ القديم ؟؟..
7-  وهناك أيضاً شهادة من أقوال *هيبوليتوس* الاسقف العالم اللاهوتي والمشرّع  الكنسي المشهور       ( 170-236م ) يقول فيها عند وصفه للأيام الأخيرة في محنة  الكنيسة :
* " والكنائس أيضاً ستنوح وتولول ببكاء كثير لأنه لا يكون ذبيحة قربان ولا بخور يقدم  ولا خدمة مقبولة أمام الله بل تصبح الهياكل كناطور الكروم ، ولا يكون جسد ولا دم  وتتوقف الخدمة العامة ويبطل التسبيح بالمزامير ، ولا تسمع قراءة أسفار بل يكون ظلام  للناس ونوح على نوح وويلات فوق ويلات " .*
8-  كما توجد شهادة مماثلة من أقوال القديس *باسيليوس الكبير* سنة ( 370 م ) يصف  فيها حالة الخراب والدمار الذي حل بالكنائس أيام الاضطهاد فيقول :
* " هدموا بيوت الصلاة بأيديهم النجسة ، وحطموا المذابح وتوقف تقديم القربان والبخور  عليها ولم يوجد مكان للذبيحة ، والحزن المرعب خيّم على الجميع كسحابة " . *
9- وشهادة  أيضاً من أقوال القديس *أمبروسيوس* توضح هذا الطقس يقول فيها عندما يصف ظهور  الملاك *لزخريا* الكاهن وقت تقديم *البخور* :
* " فليته يقف بجوارنا أيضاً ملاك يؤازرنا وقت حرق البخور على  المذبح " .*
10- وشهادة  أيضاً من أقوال القديس *أفرام السرياني* ( 306-373 م ) الملفان الكنسي المشهور  :
* " أتوسل إليكم أن لا تدفنوا جسدي بالأطياب ، فالروائح الطيبة تليق ببيت الله ،  احرقوا بخوركم في بيت الرب كرامةً له ومديحاً " . *
11- وفي  ختام هذه الشهادات نقدم شهادة *يوحنا الرسول* ، حسب الرؤيا التي رآها في حوالي  نهاية القرن الأول الميلادي ووصف فيها كيفية تقديم البخور بطريقة جديدة وليس  كالطريقة اليهودية القديمة ، وهذه إشارة واضحة إلى الطريقة التي كانت مستخدمة في  رفع البخور في الكنيسة في نهاية العصر الرسولي :
* " بخوراً كثيراً لكي يقدمه مع صلوات القديسين جميعهم " .        *( رؤيا 3:8  )
*





أقوال الآباء عن البخور :*
إن  البخور الذي نرفعه على المذبح المقدس ونطوف به على الشعب والأيقونات المقدسة وأجساد  القديسين يحمل معنىً سامياً .
1-فالبخور فوق المذبح يشير إلى عمل الروح القدس في تقديس الأمكنة وحلول نعمة الرب  في هيكل قدسه ، وهو إشارة إلى التطهير الذي تم بواسطة ذبيحته المقدسة التي قدمها عن  جنس البشر ، كذلك هو تنبيه لحلول الرب :
* " وكان لما خرج الكهنة من القدس أن السحاب ملأ بيت الرب ، ولم يستطع الكهنة أن  يقفوا للخدمة بسبب السحاب لأن مجد الرب ملأ بيت الرب ، حينئذ تكلم سليمان : قال  الرب أنه يسكن في الضباب "*  . ( 1ملوك 10:8-12 )
2-وحينما نبخر أمام أيقونة القديسين فنحن نعبّر بذلك عن أشياء كثيرة منها :

 + كيف صارت صلاتهم مقبولة أمام الرب كرائحة البخور العطر . 
 + وعن شركة صلاتنا معاً كاتحاد بين الكنيسة المجاهدة والكنيسة المنتصرة في  السماء :
* " فصعد دخان البخور مع صلوات القديسين " .*( رؤيا 4:8 )

 + وهو علامة توسل أن يذكرونا ويرفعوا صلواتنا أمام الجالس على العرش في السماء  . 
 + وهو تكريم للروح القدس الذي عمل فيهم وقدسهم .
3-  والبخور حول الشعب هو لتقديسهم ولرفع غضب الله عنهم بسبب الخطيئة :
* " فكلم الرب موسى قائلاً : اطلعا  من وسط هذه الجماعة فإني أفنيهم في لحظة ،  فخرّا على وجهيهما ، ثم قال موسى لهارون : خذ المجمرة واجعل فيها ناراً من على  المذبح وضع بخوراً واذهب بها مسرعاً إلى الجماعة وكفّر عنهم لأن السخط قد خرج من  قبل الرب فقد ابتدأ الوباء .. فوضع البخور وكفّر عن الشعب بين الموتى والأحياء  فامتنع الوباء ". *(  عدد 16: 44-48) 
وحينما يضع الكاهن يده على رؤوس الشعب بالبخور فإنه يمنحهم بركة الكنيسة ليكفوا عن  خطاياهم ويثبتوا في الكنيسة كأولاد في حضن أمهم .
4-  إعطاء البخور للكهنة هو لأخذ بركة صلواتهم لترفع مع صلوات الشعب كأعضاء في جسد واحد  .
 * 



* * الأب يوحنا كرونشتادت*
حينما يبخر الكاهن أمام رئيس الكهنة فهل هو يبخر لله أم له كإنسان ؟؟..
بولس الرسول يقول : *" أنتم هيكل الله وروح الله سكن  فيكم "* .
ورئيس الكهنة ليس شخصاً عادياً وإنما هو مفضل جداً إذ أنه ليس فيه روح الله فقط بل  ويعطي الروح القدس للآخرين ، وقد أُعطيَ سلطاناً أعلى ليحل ويربط الخاطئين ، ويكون  ذلك نافذاً في الأرض وفي السماء ويغفر الخطايا فتغفر ، ويمسكها على أصحابها فتمسك .
* لذلك فالبخور إنما يقدم لروح الله والسلطان الإلهي الذي يحمله لمجد الله .                                               * *



* *أنبا يوساب الأبح*
حينما نطوف بالبخور حول المذبح ونقدمه للأيقونات وأجساد القديسين والشعب ، فإنما  نحن نجمع صلوات الجميع كصوت واحد يحمله البخور المقدس ، وترفعه الملائكة المنوطة  بالخدمة مع صلوات وشفاعات العذراء الطاهرة مريم .
وهكذا تتقوى صلواتنا بصلوات وشفاعات القديسين .
حينما نشم رائحة البخور الزكية تجتمع حواسنا وتأخذ النفس نشوة روحية بتنسم رائحة  الفضيلة والتقوى وحلاوة بيت الله ، فنتنهد على خطايانا المرّة ونتذكر قول بولس  الرسول :
* " شكراً لله الذي يقودنا في موكب نصرته في المسيح كل حين ويظهر بنا رائحة معرفته في  كل مكان لأننا رائحة المسيح الزكية لله "*  . ( 2 كورنثوس  2: 14 و 15 )                                                                                                				 * 



* *الأب يوحنا كرونشتادت*
*"قد جعلت ذاتي كنيسة للمسيح ، وقربت له داخلها بخوراً وطيباً بأتعاب جسدي " .        * 
​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع رائع بجدا اخى الحبيب النهيسى ربنا يكون معاك*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي علي الموضوع الجمييييل
استاذي الغالي 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

